# Last year model Ride CAPO problem...



## one2threeBASS (Jan 22, 2013)

I recently purchased a set of Ride El Hefe's and noticed another problem with the straps too (the front/toe strap with the mess - similiar to the capos). 

I used them for the first time on the slopes and noticed that the mess actually broke ... 

I tried to contact Ride but they still havent responded to my email which was sent a week ago.

Sorry that its kinda irrelevant to your OP but just thought id mention it.
Let me know if you hear anything from ride and how they will compensate your issue


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a toe strap pop off once this year, but that's it. I had been beating these things hard and no issues. Even the toe mesh has been super solid. My only issue is too stiff, but that's my bad for buying them.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

The springs in last year's ratchets in the Capo are terrible. They keep breaking very easily if you thighten them too much. I've had the same problem.

Solution: Ask your local dealer or maybe Ride to give you last year's Rodeo ratchets They are much better built and fit on the Capo. That's what worked for me.

Good luck.


----------

